# CO2 Solenoid - Aqua Medic M-ventil Pulse Co2 Cut Off Valve



## bugs (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi,

Has anyone here used the: *Aqua Medic M-ventil Pulse *Co2 Cut Off Valve?

My current valve gets very hot and I understand that one of the key features of the above valve is the "Pulse" bit - meaning that it does not get hot.

I'm interested to hear from other people that have used one of these with regard to whether they are any good?

Cheers


----------

